# whats the best flea treatment



## bigdaddy420 (May 3, 2008)

spring is here and so r the fleas i wanted to know what the best flea treatment is for my pups and my house i live in the north east part of ny in the country 60 min from albany. i need some help there r so many different ones i was in petsmart for 2 hrs and still couldnt decide. ty bigdaddy420


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That's a good question. I'm big on avoiding chemicals and pesticides on or around my dogs so I'd be interested in learning about some natural treatments if anyone knows of any.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay... now this is going to sound stupid...... so forgive me.
We were at a local "tack shop" recently looking for a particular shampoo that he carriers. 
Anyway we mentioned how bad the fleas are.
He gave us an old timers remedy.
He said to mix 1 cup of Palmolive dish soap (the regular green) to about 1-2 gallons of water and spray your yard with one of those garden sprayers. He claims he does it for his yard and it works. We have yet to try it because we have had a good bit of rain and it would just wash it away.
I don't know of anything to actually use on dogs, but am doing research.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Actually that doesn't sound stupid at all. My wife uses the dishsoap on vegetable plants to keep the bugs off and it's quite effective. I would imagine it would work the same way on the lawn.


----------



## bigdaddy420 (May 3, 2008)

yeah i too am into natraul over chem i also need to get them out of our house and i dont like bombing we have a daughter and those chemicals are not the best ok well ill try the soap on the yard and porch ok ty. bigdaddy420


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

I hope it helps..... we plan on trying it when we get a dry spell *LOL* Let me know how it works.
Oh and I don't know if you all have problems with flies, but water in a zip lock bad hung up around the area you want to keep them out of does work.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*there is a garlic remedy that you can feed you dogs that makes their skin smell and taste nasty to fleas and other insects. My has done it for 40 years and its always worked for him. I'll find out the exact amounts a feeding schedule and let you know...*


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you have the amounts for the garlic soulution yet? *LOL* The warmer the weather the worse the fleas are getting.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*fleas control*

I do the garlic thing and ivermec. We are mosquito buffet here in the Bayou! I knew the waterfilled plastic bag trick worked on flies but I didn't know about fleas! Cool!


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Blue
Can you tell me more about the garlic thing and the ivermec?

The dish soap thing is new to us as well.... heck we will try anything.... humid here so they thrive just like the moquitos.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brewers Yeast pills repel fleas from dogs. They contain garlic. Thats what I use and weekly or biweekly baths. I am going to try the dish soap thing in my yard and on my plants lol..


Ivermectin? For fleas? lol if so Ivermic treats everything lol.. I think you could have a broken leg and rub some Ivermic on it and it would heal lol...I keep Ivermiectin now because it treats so many things. However you must be careful with it and know the proper dosage. I have learned also that it isn't good for certain breeds it can be fatal. APBT not being one of those breeds.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Collies are sensitive to Iverectin,I forget the other breeds. I use garlic cloves
and Dr.Bronner's Eucalyptus Soap. Eucalyptus is a natural insect repellent. Dr, Bronners is an all natual soap found in G.N.C. and you can use it for any (and I mean ANY) cleaning.It dilutes 18:1 . Safe for babies, pets, floors,cars,etc. 
For the garlic , I give my GSD 1 small clove cut up in his food. My Cockapoo gets 1/3 clove. 
I wouldnt use Eucalyptus essential oil. It is very strong and will irritate the skin. I plan on trying eucalyptus in a base of almond oil as a spot-on. I must research it first; eucalyptus stores itsef in human kidneys and is hard for the body to excrete. Dont know about dogs, though.
Check out the book "Dr. Pitcairns Natural Remedies for Dogs and Cats." I learned about Dr. Bronners soap through that book. Now I use it for everyone and eveything that needs cleaning!


----------



## bigdaddy420 (May 3, 2008)

thank u ill try that and where can i find that book?


----------



## pitLess (Jan 23, 2008)

I use Bug-off garlic by springtime (http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/148/2) along with Halo's Herbal Dip (http://shop.halopets.com/Herbal-Dip-5oz).


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

bigdaddy420 said:


> thank u ill try that and where can i find that book?


 Go to Barnes and Noble and if they dont have it, they will order it in for you.You dont have to pay shipping charges either.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

advantixs. i own a grooming salon and have been working with this issue for a VERY long time. fleas are smart and they get over certain chemicals. the only one i see knocking it out 100% of the time, is advatix. if your dog already has fleas then clearing it up my be a whole different issue. i personally keep my pits bathed in a non pirethryn/natural shampoo that keeps them off of him all the time. you have to bath them every couple of weeks and they can't have fleas when you start. i try to keep the chemicals of my dog as much as possible. i've seen flea shampoo and other flea preventatives do some messed up shit to dogs.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have always use Brewer's yeast with garlic for my dogs. Last year I didn't buy any and it was the first time in 20yrs that I had fleas. Buying the Brewers again this year. I HATE FLEAS. I also put ceder chips under my deck and around the dogs tie outs it helps keep the flies and mosquitoes away. I get a huge bag at the tack store for around 4$ and it usually lasts the whole summer but I have short summers in MN.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

All the local vets here say that the fleas have become immune to Advantix and the other topicals.
Soooooo they are trying this new stuff called Promaris... spelling might be wrong. It is a new med that has never been used in any flea/tick stuff so the fleas can't be immune.
Our dogs get a bath about once a week, but fleas here in the South with all this humidity and warmth makes for great breeding for the fleas.
We have to treat our yard about every week along with the dog baths, sprays and meds.
Cedar chips? Sounds like a good idea.... will have to try that. They smell good and will keep bugs away, even better. Thanks for the tip.
Oh and how much garlic do you guys use? Our dogs range from 25-75 pounds.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that that new treatment you talked about was the one that caused a few dogs to become very ill. I will have to ask my sister where she heard about it.

My guy all love the brewer's yeast tablets so I give them 3 or 4 a day for the bigger dogs the little ones around here only 1......2 if they look cute.


----------

